# Snapcaps or spent brass?



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I started dry-firing consistently.

Now, what about using fired cases, not deprimed, instead of snap-caps?

Any difference as to preserving the gun's mechanical integrity?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd get snap caps, if you feel like you need anything at all. Snap caps cushion the firing pin much better than fired brass, and are also less likely to get mixed up with live ammo.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Since I know you've been reloading, try this:

De prime a cylinder full of cases. Get a package of mechanical pencil erasers. They will fit into the primer pocket and can be superglued into place. Once the glue is dry, just trim them flush with a razorblade. Once that is done, do something to them, paint, marker etc. that will let you tell them from live ammunition on sight.


----------

